# Talon grips for XD-S .45?



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

Shot my first Springfield XD-S .45 this weekend and was surprised. This is the first polymer pistol I have ever considered owning. Very impressive...I'm in the market for a concealable pocket rocket and I'm also trying to get over my aversion to polymer frames, little ditties in the middle of the trigger, and get accustomed to the whole "modern" pistol concept.

My only issue with this gun is that is was *brutal* to my hands...the recoil I can handle as it is no more (less actually) than my Wife's Colt Officers ACP with 230 grain hardball but the grip is simply abrasive and ungiving. After 30 rounds my hand was stinging, abraded and raw. I switched guns and shot my Officers ACP and a few others and went back after 1/2 an hour and shot another 20 rounds out of the XD-S. I love the gun - it hurt me because of the frame texture being too aggressive.

Hickock45 on YouTube turned me on to the possibility of installing Talon rubber grip and the XD-S is priced conservatively enough for me to buy all 3 Talon grip offerings, a laser sight, extra mags, and other accessories and *still* have less money invested than if I buy a new Colt Defender or another Officers ACP.

TALON Gun Grips for Springfield XD-S Single Stack 9mm/ .45 ACP

Anyone have experience with the XD-S .45 and Talon grips? Do they tame the abrasion to a significant degree?

Thanks in advance for any real worl experience you can offer!

VooDoo


----------



## RegasAZ (Feb 18, 2013)

No experience with the Springfield XD-S. Saw the same Hickock45 episode and I installed them on my Beretta Nano. Amazing difference in feel. Allows for a softer, firm, positive grip - I'm sold.


----------



## ejfalvo (Mar 6, 2009)

Installed a Hogue Jr grip sleeve on my XDs 45. Huge difference, needed a small slit below the grip safety, then good to go. $9.95 at LGS.


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

I noticed (while shopping for the Hogue Handall grip sleeve..) that Hogue says this is not to be used on guns with a grip safety. Was that why the slit below the safety?

Shopping around a bit, I see there are several offerings for modified grips for the XD-S. So, my desire to have one seems to have grown hooks...Thanks for the suggestions!

VooDoo


----------



## ejfalvo (Mar 6, 2009)

The grip has a tendency to slip up a bit in shooting - despite the insane time it took to get on - super tight fit. I made more of a 1/2 moon cut out in the grip below the grip safety and after ~150 rounds - no problem with interfering with the safety. IMHO, it really makes a difference in grip comfort.


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

Thank you!

VooDoo


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

Handled a used XD-S .45 at Scheels about 3 hours ago that has the Talon rubber installed. That's for me - I really like that grip and it should tame the abrasive palm eating quite well I imagine.

Woulda bought it but they wanted $570 for the pistol and accessories/case....judging by the general condition of the pistol I'd say it had been shot plenty. Like in the thousands of rounds. Probably nothing wrong with the pistol but for that kind of money I can find a brand new one.

I'm hooked. Gotta have one and it'll be my first polymer pistol ever which is a huge step forward for me.

VooDoo


----------



## 8th SPS USAF (May 26, 2011)

Check out PRP's grips. I put these on all my XDm's, XD,XDs . I choose rubber . Ordering a set for my 9mm Shield as soon as my XDs 9 and 45 come back and these are still on them.

They are back and on, just like I sent them Shield ones fit like the others.. They feel fine. I am going to order a set of rubber for my new to me XDSC BT 9mm coming in this week.


----------

